# Karcher push on lance hose connection (problem)



## Stephenmoore30

Hi there 

I have a karcher k3.575 with the push in hose connection. Problem is the hose keeps blowing out now when the washer is switched on. The little spring or whatever's in behind locking on the end of the hose just pops off! 
Has anyone ever had this problem? Can I change it to the screw type? And any recomendations for a longer better quality hose / lance to use with this machine? 

Cheers guys

Steve


----------



## IanGC

You can change the push on fitting, they are about a tenner on ebay 

If you have a karcher screw fit hose with a quick connect from an older machine this would just screw on in place of the QC collar.


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Any links mate? I can't seem to see what I need! But that would be great if I can change to the screw on type!!! All I would need then is a better quality longer screw on hose. Cheers mate


----------



## IanGC

http://www.directhoses.net/collecti...cher-style-replacement-hose-quick-fit-trigger

Here you go mate 

Worth dropping them a line to check but that should go straight on.


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Thanks for that! However I must have come across wrong to what my problem is or what's happening! The hose is made onto my lance and it has a push on connection which pushes into the actual washer like a quick release kinda system and this is we're the hose is blowing off at the washer.
I'm just hoping its not a new washer to fix this as its a fairly new machine ...  

Cheers Steve


----------



## IanGC

That push in connector on the machine should unscrew to reveal a thread. You could repair / replace the qc collar or go for a screw on hose instead. The gun should release from the hose if you push the yellow button


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Where are you based pal?? I know I have a spare gun, hose and push in lance in my shed doing nothing

Edit: just looked and it's a screw thread hose, sorry


----------



## IanGC

Just had a thought , are you sure the quick connect collar is broken and not just sticky?

They come lubed with silicon grease but do dry out and then don't latch properly. Try some spray lube, silicon or wd40 if you got nothing else inside the collar, the catches are a little way down. Give it a squirt and slide the collar up and down. It should move more freely. See if the hose stays in after that


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Tried wd-40 on it mate. No joy. I will see if it screws out that would be handy! Thanks for all the help will try a stick a pic up too if it helps any 

Steve


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Where are you based pal?? I know I have a spare gun, hose and push in lance in my shed doing nothing
> 
> Edit: just looked and it's a screw thread hose, sorry


I'm in Northern Ireland mate!!! But big thanks for the offer. I'm going to try and screw out the push on connection in Ian's advise and if that works I will have threads...  Steve


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Pic of connection on the actual washer were the hose blows of. Think the little spring just gives when you turn on the water. Should this screw out fairly easy, just I don't want to put alot if pressure on it and break even more! Cheers









Steve


----------



## IanGC

Yeah if it comes out it should come easily, it seems they might not be removable
on later models so sorry i may have misled you on this.

You probably need one of these

http://www.slatertech.co.uk/products/568/outlet-connection-9001749#

Item 1 on diagram.

It could be worth asking if there is a screw outlet option that would fit your machine, then you could go to a screw hose
if you wanted or one of the older metal bodied QC collars like this one










Thats off an older machine of mine.


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Thanks mate... Cheers And sorry to put you to the hassle of all that!

Steve


----------

